# Love, Silly Rabbit



## katt (Jul 16, 2010)

I just wanted to drop in for a moment to let all those that aren't on facebook know, that recently I made the had choice of having Winnie put down. Those that checked my blog out would have gotten the news that she was very sick. We finally decided that the pain she was in outweighed the desire to still have her around.



All that I can hope is that she found peace, and is someplace with her herman. It has been a hard few days, and I am getting comfort from friends and family. I knew it was time and don't regret the choice I made, but I do miss my little girl terribly.



And I will remind everyone, just as I did years ago when Herman passed, that I don't want sorries and to hear that she is waiting for me in the afterlife. I just want everyone to take 5 minutes and give their buns an extra cuddle. Because I know all to well, that we lose things special to us so quickly and we regret not giving the extra time to realize how special they are.

Winnie, my silly rabbit, I will always love you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 16, 2010)

goodbye Winnie.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 17, 2010)

:*(


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 17, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2010)

:hug2:

I'll go hug my bunnies now.


----------



## Yield (Jul 24, 2010)

Goodbye Winnie D: *hug*
Gunna go hug my bunbuns now


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 24, 2010)

Hugs to you, Katt. Winnie was a special girl.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 25, 2010)

:hug1 Goodbye, sweet girl!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP, Winnie. :cry1:

Rue


----------



## cheryl (Jul 26, 2010)

Winnie was such a beautiful girl...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2010)

Will do, bunny's hugged and givin extra nose rubs.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spot (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....:in tears::rip:


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 28, 2010)

:hug2:bunnies hugged. xx


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 28, 2010)

Just gave Whiskers extra treats, and will be snuggling with Pumpkin. :hug:


----------



## irishlops (Aug 2, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.
*hugs*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2010)

:hug2:

I miss giving Pebbles hugs, but I am giving extra cuddles to Bebe that she doesn't know what to do with me. I really appreciate the time we have with them now.


----------

